# Temporary Loss of Front Leg Control



## Airubus (Feb 2, 2011)

I own a Border Collie, (Bogey 1-1/2 years old). She's been very active and healthy. She's loves to chase discs, balls, etc. She's had no prior health issues.

Today I went into the bathroom, and Bogey waited outside, (sounds familiar to most of you.) After a few minutes, my girlfriend called to me saying, "Something is wrong with Bogey," and "She can't walk."

That got my attention.

My girlfriend had Bogey on the couch. Bogey was alert - but when she was placed on the ground, I observed a loss of balance, and she clumsily fell, but tried to correct herself. After a moment, (literally) she regained control of herself. There was no whimpering, no foaming. My first guess is a seizure.

I asked exactly what happened. 

While I was in the bathroom, my girlfriend heard Bogey moving around. She looked over and saw that she was moving but wasn't standing up. She thought one of her dew claws was stuck in her collar. She wasn't stuck, she couldn't use her front legs - but her back legs were fine. Bogey also displayed signs that "she was going to throw up, but never did."

The episode was less than a minute before I came out and witnessed her fall and near instant recovery. Again, I didn't see the entire thing.

Since, she's been absolutely normal. running, playing. Normal. I however, haven't been. I checked her all over for any injuries, I looked in her ears - nothing.

Anyone hear of something like this?

Ideas?


----------



## whit74 (May 6, 2011)

Hi,

The same thing has been happening to my almost 2 year old chocolate lab, except with him it's his hind legs. And he has had multiple over the last year or so. Our vet is having a hard time determining the cause unless they actually see him having one. Which my dog has his issues, so to speak, almost as soon as he wakes up in the mornings. Usually if he doesn't take the time to stretch his back legs.


----------

